# Diverse Einzelstücke an ILLEX-Ruten



## brassenwilli.de (19. Mai 2011)

*Bei den angebotenen Artikel handelt es sich um Einzelstücke, sie sind neu und ungefischt. *
*Wenn verkauft, dann verkauft, daher ist eine Nachlieferung zum genannten "Verkaufspreis" ist nicht möglich.*


*ILLEX ASHURA WAIFU 240 H* *2,40 m (Wg - 200 g)*
bisheriger Preis € 249,95, *jetzt nur noch € 149,95*

*ILLEX ASHURA B-220 HH POWER GAME SPECIAL 2,20 m** (Wg 14 - 100 g)*
bisheriger Preis € 229,95, *jetzt nur noch € 129,95*

*ILLEX ASHURA 300 H BREAKER 3,00 m** (Wg 10 - 60 g)*
bisheriger Preis € 249,95, *jetzt nur noch € 139,95*

*ILLEX ASHURA 250 XH AVALANCHE 2,50 m (Wg 14 - 80 g)*
*bisheriger Preis € 249,95, jetzt nur noch € 139,95*

*ILLEX ASHURA B-235 XH HEAVY COVER BREAKER 2,35 m** (Wg 10 - 60 g)*
bisheriger Preis € 199,95, *jetzt nur noch € 124,95*

*Die Artikel werden nicht im Shopsystem geführt, Interessenten melden sich bitte per Email oder Telefon.*

Druckfehler und Irrtümer vorbehalten. 
Beim Versand innerhalb Deutschland (ohne Inseln), enststehen anteilige Kosten in Höhe von € 9,90 an (bei einer Rolle € 4,10), 
im Falle einer Bestellung mehrer Artikel oder der Versand innerhalb der EU entstehen gegebenenfalls zusätzliche
Porto- und Verpackungskosten. Die Porto- und Verpackungskosten können erst nach bekannt werden des Auftragsvolumens
genannt werden, die Kosten daher bitte vor einer entgültigen Auftragserteilung erfragen. 

Brassenwilli 
Angelcenter Winsen/Luhe 
Inhaber : Wilfried Wittger 
Lüneburger Str. 218 
21423 Winsen/Luhe OT Borstel 
Telefon : 04171 / 59 37 16 
Fax : 04171 / 59 37 17 
Email : brassenwilli@brassenwilli.de
homepage : www.brassenwilli.de


----------

